# crickets



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I havn't gotten any frogs yet but I am still letting my viv mature a little. I have been thinking and researching and want to get two d.auratus because they seem to be quieter. At first I was going to feed them fruit flys but I am leaning towards crickets now because I don't want the hassle of waiting for cultures to mature and not knowing if I'll have enough and having 10 different cultures going. I'd rather order pinheads online.

What does everyone who feeds their darts crickets do? I used to have a whites tree frog and kept them in a small plastic container but they were larger. What size is the largest they can have? I would buy pinheads but how long would it take for them to grow to the largest size before they are too big?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Having crickets shipped is going to cost too much money in the long run. Plus crickets grow, and what happens when they are too big too feed? For 2 tincs you make 3-4 cultures every 2 weeks and you're never waiting for flies


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I guess I'm just a little nervous on what to do. I've seen the black jungle videos on youtube but I'm still skeptical on what I'm supposed to do. How long does a culture generally last?


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

You're nervous about making ff cultures? I started cultures months before I got the frogs just in case I crashed and burned. I am now swimming in ffs. Don't even ask about the spring tails, I have a bazillion of those. Try doing the ffs first, after you have either succeeded or flopped then re-asses what you want to do.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I just don't want to screw up and have my frogs die and feel like an idiot. I'll try some out while my viv grows in.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Since you don't have frogs yet you really should be culturing flies now to get the hang of it.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

You're in Jersey, there are dart people in Jersey that can help you out if your stock flops all of a sudden. I think Ed is in Jersey isn't he? It's not all you, there are others out there. A guy in GA just had a breaker go out and all of his ff and springs kicked off. We managed to get him restarted with help from people in Texas and Minnesota. As long as you reach out your frogs won't be left to starve.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

steelyphil said:


> I just don't want to screw up and have my frogs die and feel like an idiot. I'll try some out while my viv grows in.


You need to learn to make your own fruit fly mix and culture your own unless you have a lot of money to burn having cultures shipped to you. I culture 2 different kind of fruit flies, bean beetles and flour beetle larvae along with springtails. I've bred crickets but it's time consuming, a mess and they don't always produce as neeeded. Culturing fruit flies is the easiest and you can order your first cultures while you get your next batch started. Cultrues sometimes crash and you'll need re-order and start again.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Okay, so I was thinking of starting with one of these...

Josh's Frogs - melanogaster culture kit with flies - fruit fly culture kits with fruit fly cultures

then try one of these

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/18630-fruit-fly-culturing-mini-howto.html

The only other tool I would need is a funnel.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Yes, that is perfect. You don't really need a funnel, I just dump mine in. The funnel would come in handy once you have to start dusting the flies but right now just work on culturing the flies. Remember not to use the first flies hatched to make a new culture as they are all male. Wait until the culture has been blooming a few days.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

If you have a milk jug you can just make a funnel with a handle just by cutting off the bottom of it.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

with the hot weather here be prepared to pay overnight shipping charges. Get the kit but try to find someone local to get flies from. Like its been said; you have quite a few froggers around you that wouldn't have a problem selling you a culture or 2


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

You can just buy the mix of the cultures from like Dartfrog megastore, or joshes frogs or something. The mix is pretty cheap... and just make your own cultures.


TDK said:


> You need to learn to make your own fruit fly mix and culture your own unless you have a lot of money to burn having cultures shipped to you. I culture 2 different kind of fruit flies, bean beetles and flour beetle larvae along with springtails. I've bred crickets but it's time consuming, a mess and they don't always produce as neeeded. Culturing fruit flies is the easiest and you can order your first cultures while you get your next batch started. Cultrues sometimes crash and you'll need re-order and start again.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

MichelleSG said:


> Yes, that is perfect. You don't really need a funnel, I just dump mine in. The funnel would come in handy once you have to start dusting the flies but right now just work on culturing the flies. Remember not to use the first flies hatched to make a new culture as they are all male. Wait until the culture has been blooming a few days.


So I need to let them mature and turn into females?


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

No not turn into, the females hatch later. You just have to wait until they hatch.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to get the deluxe kit that comes with

fruit fly media, bakers yeast, 8 oz. Natural Chemistry Mite Spray, Herptivite, Rep-Cal Ultrafine with D-3, 100 coffee filters or 1/2 LBS of excelsior (add $3.00), and 20 cups and lids!


in addition to the rep-cal whats another supplment I should use? calcium?

edit: I think that is calcium and it already comes with herpivite. Thats all right?


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Okay, my first culture has been started! So, it says they will start producing in 12-14 days. So in 2 weeks will my started cultures from josh's be burned out? Do I start a new culture with the one I started today a few days after the 14 day line?


----------



## Jasonwade02 (May 3, 2010)

I recently started doing my own cultures and I have a local petstore that sells kits which has come in handy. I generally have two going at once. Before I get ready to dump one I will start a new culture and pour any remaining flys into the new one. While I am using the second one I let the new get started. I have had fairly good luck with this method and have not had any crash on me, but even if one does I can always run up to the local pet store and buy an already started culture.


----------



## jethomp (Apr 6, 2010)

I was hesitant with the ff's to start with as well. I have my darts at work and didn't want to get written up or scolded for having ff's in the office.

I tried termites at first and they didn't do it for me or mine.

I now keep at least four cultures of ff's and one of springtails in a file cabinet drawer and have no problems whatsoever.

I started with a kit from Black Jungle and recently resupplied on culture mix. 

Easy peasey.

I order larger crickets for my leopard geckos at home and I can tell you the ff's are a ton easier, cleaner, less smelly and escapees are way easier to deal with.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I'm keeping my cultures in my basement were its usually at a constant 65 degrees and no light. What are ideal conditions for these cultures to florish? Its been 2 weeks + 1 day since I made that first culture and all the eggs have been layed but it doesn't look like anythings hatched, is it too soon to doubt it?


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

How are the cultures doing?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

It wouldn't hurt to seed your tank with springtails before you add your frogs.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

My first culture is booming now, I was skeptical but it just took a few more days than I thought. I have seeded with springtails too.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

steelyphil said:


> My first culture is booming now, I was skeptical but it just took a few more days than I thought. I have seeded with springtails too.


They took a little longer because your temps are a bit low. Glad it worked out for you.


----------

